# Ft Pickens



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

Holly molly guys! I finally made it to ft Pickens and I keep finding these things!! What are they? And can I fish w them???


----------



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

Dude I can't get my pic to post.... But they look like baby lobsters walking around. Any idea what they are?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bugs or crabs ?


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Do you have any idea of what you know they are not that might help a little.


----------



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

Honestly, it looks exactly like a baby lobster or crawdad. Brown, w 2 pinchers, tail like a crawfish. But they're not red though, they're dark brown. 

I've seen a bunch of post about ghost shrimp, but idk what a ghost shrimp looks like. Might be them. Idk. I really wanna fish w them lol


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe Mantis shrimp?


----------



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

It looks a lot like that, but I don't see pinchers. These guys got pinchers and they're crawling all over ft Pickens camp ground. I hope they survive the night cause I'm so gonna use me as bait tomorrow haha


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Somebody's crawfish probably escaped. They are brown before you boil them.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Mantis Shrimp can't survive out of water for more than a few minutes, so not that.

Most likely crayfish.


----------



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

Omagah! It finally posted. Here they are


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Dang those are crawfish. Hopefully you can find a bunch more. Eat em!! Watch em be good saltwater fishing bait.


----------



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

I thought they might have been. They huge! Some of the biggest crawfish I've seen. And they were just walking around last night ft Pickens campground. Bout scared the dog half to death lol


----------



## Rebelmoon (Sep 11, 2015)

Escaped crawfish


----------

